# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  New Sword...

## JohnD

I'm still having problems with my DSL but, I was able to upload a couple of pics of this lovely sword within the last two days. 

It's a very beautiful blade and let see if y'all can guess who made it from the crappy pics for now. I have a lot of closeup pics and full shots of the sword as well. I'll just keep posting them on this thread as I get them uploaded on my site. 

Its been a while since I played this game, lets have some fun ok folks :Smilie: 

Here ya go:



 


Hope y'all enjoyed it :Smilie:

----------


## Guy Thomas

Hmmm...looks like I get first guess, is that a Michael Bell blade? I like this game!

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Guy Thomas_ 
> *Hmmm...looks like I get first guess, is that a Michael Bell blade? I like this game!*


Nope, Sorry :Smilie:   Try again please.

----------


## Guy Thomas

Well shucks John, doesn't look like anyone else wants to play so I'll bite again. Is the smith Louis Mills?

----------


## Patrick Hastings

Hmm the Hadda reminds me of RIck Barrets work.  thats about all I can say from the pics  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Patrick Hastings_ 
> *Hmm the Hadda reminds me of RIck Barrets work.  thats about all I can say from the pics *


Nope, I guess this is one of those triky ones :Smilie:

----------


## Guy Thomas

John, did you see my second guess right before Patrick? About Louis Mills?

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by JohnD_ 
> *Nope, I guess this is one of those triky ones*


The Bohi is not really Rick's style. Louis's Hada is generally finer than that. The hada really says american to me, but there is no full blade shot to study to the shape better It could very well be a Sadihito with Course grain. Im really mostly guessing not enough pics to read into. Your just teasing us with a Fred chen MA blade aren't you hehe.

----------


## Samuel Rediske

if only we could get a glimpse of the nakago  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Samuel Rediske_ 
> *if only we could get a glimpse of the nakago  *


Then that would make it too easy :Smilie: 

Ok Ok, I'll just go ahead and post it :Smilie:  I don't know exactly what it says but maybe someone can translate it for me. Guido San, are you around?

The blade was made by Enomoto Sadahito. I sent the blade to WI to have it professionally polished and have a habaki and shirasaya made as well. According the the guys that work on this beauty, the sunobe might have been made by Sadayoshi (Sadahito's Father) and Sadahito finished it off. I'm not sure about that although, the polisher has been polishing for the Enomoto's for 20 years and is very familiar with their work. So I'm taking his word on that info.   



Here's a of full shot of the blade as well, Sorry again for the crapy pics :Smilie: 



Thanks for playing guys :Smilie:

----------


## Samuel Rediske

hey, Ive got a closet full of those,  almost took them out to recycle them,  but lost intrest...... maybe next week... :Wink:

----------


## Guido Schiller

> _Originally posted by JohnD_ 
> *I don't know exactly what it says but maybe someone can translate it for me. Guido San, are you around?*


Here I am  :Big Grin: .

The signature reads
_Izu Jû Sadahito Saku_ (made by Sadahito, resident of Izu)
_Oku Toshihisa_ (presented to Toshihisa [sounds like another smith])
_Heisei Kyûnen Jûichigatsu-hi_ (a day in November, 1997)

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Guido Schiller_ 
> *Here I am .
> 
> The signature reads
> Izu Jû Sadahito Saku (made by Sadahito, resident of Izu)
> Oku Toshihisa (presented to Toshihisa [sounds like another smith])
> Heisei Kyûnen Jûichigatsu-hi (a day in November, 1997)*


Toshihisa is the name that Rick Barrett uses.  

Thanks again Guido San :Smilie:

----------

